# Body guards of PMs and Presidents from around the world



## madooxno9

*I wish all of you to post pictures and discuss about the* ''* Bodyguards* '' *used for the protection of* *HEAD of the state*.
__________________________________________________ __________













The President of India is also protected by SPG while the President's Bodyguards, which is a mechanized regiment of Indian Army, has now a largely ceremonial role. Persons with lower threat level are given security cover by Delhi police in the Capitol and respective state police forces elsewhere.
















SO , I started with Indian President

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## madooxno9

*ISRAELI BODYGUARDS *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## madooxno9

*SWEDISH BODYGUARDS *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

*INDONESIAN BODYGUARDS *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

How about some Pakistani bodyguards is that ok?


----------



## praveen007

TOPGUN said:


> How about some Pakistani bodyguards is that ok?


 
.
Why not please post the images and videos.
Its nice and informative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*LIBYAN GUARDS*





















---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## madooxno9

*Sudanese Bodyguards:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

*Tanzanian Guards *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

*ECUADOR Guards *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soumitra

Libya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

*French Bodyguards:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

praveen007 said:


> .
> Why not please post the images and videos.
> Its nice and informative.


 
I would love too but how about asking the thread starter for such request first ...


----------



## Peshwa

TOPGUN said:


> I would love too but how about asking the thread starter for such request first ...


 
Just do it Maisar....We all would love to see the pics of the PM and Prez security detail....

Also Kayani assuming he def must have Z++ security

Thanks in advance....looking forward to it..


----------



## desiman

madooxno9 said:


> *LIBYAN GUARDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------





why are they all women ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peshwa

desiman said:


> why are they all women ?


 
Gaddafi kills 2 Birds with one shot.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPakMan

desiman said:


> why are they all women ?


 
That`s his thing, apparently they are all virgins too...


----------



## cheekybird

madooxno9 said:


> *LIBYAN GUARDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




This 1 takes da cake


----------



## NmHqh2JbVo

The current crisis for Gadafi is an opportunity for his betters time, if he can sail through it unharmed.


----------



## madooxno9

> I would love too but how about asking the thread starter for such request first



MAN ....you don't have to ask me... i would love to see people putting efforts here.....you are most welcome...sirji


----------



## madooxno9

*Russian Guards*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## madooxno9

*Turkish guards:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

Danish Guards:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

desiman said:


> why are they all women ?


 
female of the species is more deadly than the male

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*SERBIAN guards:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*CHINESE Guards *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## madooxno9

*Armenian Guards :*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*Iranian Guards*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mabs

An Iranian leader who is vehemently opposed to the imperialist west waving to the crowds in a parade in an American SUV. Ain't that a sight to behold.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Frankenstein

I have seen Pakistan Guards when Geelani visited our college (RCI), dame they are buffed up and their average height will be around 6.4 feet atleast

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

*GERMAN GUARDS:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madooxno9

*AFGHAN GUARDS :*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

*SAUDI Guards *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## madooxno9

*SOME WHERE IN AFRICA:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

*BRAZILIAN GUARDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Some pictures of Pakistani guards











And some guards of honour since it is so hard to find pics of bodyguards!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## madooxno9

2moro i will do for US it will be huge...........


----------



## TOPGUN

desiman said:


> why are they all women ?


 
Good question i was thinking to ask the same question..


----------



## TOPGUN

madooxno9 said:


> 2moro i will do for US it will be huge...........


 
Boss why won't you post pic's of Pakistani guards any hatered towards us? i mean you have posted many others why not ours and don't change the subject around .


----------



## Water Car Engineer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> Officers of the Special Protection Group (SPG), which is responsible for Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, walk towards their bus at the All India Institute of Medical Sciences (AIIMS) in New Delhi on January 24, 2009. Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh underwent successful heart bypass surgery Saturday, doctors said, only months before he is due to lead the ruling Congress into national elections. AFP PHOTO/ Manpreet ROMANA (Photo credit should read MANPREET ROMANA/AFP/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iPakMan

madooxno9 said:


> *SOME WHERE IN AFRICA:*


 
I`ll commentate on this one if you don`t mind.
1. We`re looking for whitey....
2.WE FOUND WHITEY, GET HIM!!!!!
3.They found whitey?! OH SH!T !
4.No worries we got whitey.
5.Oh yeah... we good.


----------



## Luftwaffe

President zardari's bodyguards wear invisible cloak. Can't seee or touch them.


----------



## Roybot

No such thread is complete without this photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GUNS-N- ROSES

madooxno9 said:


> *I wish all of you to post pictures and discuss about the* ''* Bodyguards* '' *used for the protection of* *HEAD of the state*.
> __________________________________________________ __________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President of India is also protected by SPG while the President's Bodyguards, which is a mechanized regiment of Indian Army, has now a largely ceremonial role. Persons with lower threat level are given security cover by Delhi police in the Capitol and respective state police forces elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO , I started with Indian President


 
a small correction from my side, presidential body guards are for ceremonial purpose only. the real job is done by SPG.


----------



## madooxno9

> Boss why won't you post pic's of Pakistani guards any hatered towards us? i mean you have posted many others why not ours and don't change the subject around .



NO. i did not posted Pakistani guards , because i was hoping that someone from on this forum will do it and will do better then me....


----------



## madooxno9

*US SECRET SERVICE AND GUARDS *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*AIR FORCE ONE*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarK-LorD

American ones are the most professional.


----------



## madooxno9

*US CONTINUED*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

*SERBIAN GUARDS*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DarK-LorD

madooxno9 said:


> *SERBIAN GUARDS*



Serbian Guards are cool.


----------



## JonAsad

madooxno9 said:


> *GERMAN GUARDS:*


 
Lol- The way he stands he looks gay -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Glorious Resolve said:


> Lol- The way he stands he looks gay -


 
Only Pukhtoon can confirm this.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## madooxno9

[video]wanted to ask you ...that i sent my troops to attack ..and report came that i won...but they did not return yet...i lost 900 troops +tanks[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

One request: Please refrain from posting pictures of anything else other than *presidential* guards. Police escorts, Garuds, Marcos, guards of honor or any other person guarding anything isnt welcomed. 

I remember seeing many pics of the Pakistani presidential bodyguard but cant find them right now heres one:
Ssg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

ps: The VVIP protection is dealt with by the SSG.


----------



## TOPGUN

madooxno9 said:


> NO. i did not posted Pakistani guards , because i was hoping that someone from on this forum will do it and will do better then me....


 
Why don't you try forget about the better ones do it just like you did for all the rest ...


----------



## iPakMan

TOPGUN said:


> Why don't you try forget about the better ones do it just like you did for all the rest ...


 
Just post yourself TOPGUN, why are you trying to make trouble when there is none?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

iPakMan said:


> Just post yourself TOPGUN, why are you trying to make trouble when there is none?


 
Iam not making any trouble and second i wasn't talking to you mind your own business .. he has posted every other nations bodyguard pics but not Pakistan's why is that leaves it to be only one thing logical and we all know what that it is.. while being on a Pakistani defence forum .


----------



## Mabs

xTra said:


> Only Pukhtoon can confirm this.


 
Lets cut out the stereotyping, I think we have had enough. If a Pakistani makes fun of his brethren, it does not entitle the whole world to join in the bonanza as well. Every society has their inside jokes and this is *our* joke, albeit a stupid one which creates more divides than harmony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

madooxno9 said:


> *Iranian Guards*


 


I wonder how Ford and Chevy managed to get those SUVs to Iranian government. I mean, ain't all American firms forbidden to trade with them? Plus the models look not more than 4 years old....the time when sanctions were slapped on Iran.


----------



## Donatello

madooxno9 said:


> *ISRAELI BODYGUARDS *


 


Is the guy in first pic smoking a joint......


----------



## MastanKhan

No--he has a microfone in frontof hismouth.


----------



## Mabs

MastanKhan said:


> No--he has a microfone in frontof hismouth.


 
Come on, we are old enough. You can tell us it is a good old doobie. Want a hit ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPakMan

TOPGUN said:


> Iam not making any trouble and second i wasn't talking to you mind your own business .. he has posted every other nations bodyguard pics but not Pakistan's why is that leaves it to be only one thing logical and we all know what that it is.. while being on a Pakistani defence forum .


 
Even if he didn`t choose to post Pakistani bodyguard pictures, so what? He started the thread and has no obligations to post Pakistani bodyguards pictures.


----------



## Evil Flare

Why serbian guards wearing ninja suits ?


----------



## StingRoy

Aamir Zia said:


> Why serbian guards wearing ninja suits ?


 
To look badass 

Half the battle is won if you can look formidable... I guess they are just trying to follow that principle.


----------



## Abingdonboy

penumbra said:


> I wonder how Ford and Chevy managed to get those SUVs to Iranian government. I mean, ain't all American firms forbidden to trade with them? Plus the models look not more than 4 years old....the time when sanctions were slapped on Iran.


 
I believe these pics were taken in Lebanon whilst Ahmadinejad was on a visit. Hence the US SUVs.


----------



## Abingdonboy

It's strange that all the protection units have situations where the close protection team in suits carry overt assault rifles (note i am not referencing CAT this is a completely different component) Israeli- carry UZI and M4, Germans- M4, Russians-M4, AK74, India- P90 is carried in certain circumstances by suited close protection agents. EXCEPT US- there is no pics I have seen where USSS carries overt assault rifles in public. Is this because they always have some serious firepower close by? Or what?


----------



## Abingdonboy

madooxno9 said:


> *SAUDI Guards *


 
WTF is this? ( The Ford F150 truck on the left) it looks like some kick-a$$ piece of kit !


----------



## StingRoy

^^ Civilized HUMV they tried to create here I guess. It looks like an F-350.


----------



## Dalai Lama

I want that Mitsubishi Pajero that the Serbian guards have!


----------



## TOPGUN

iPakMan said:


> Even if he didn`t choose to post Pakistani bodyguard pictures, so what? He started the thread and has no obligations to post Pakistani bodyguards pictures.


 
Lol why you got a itch in your paints didn't i say i wasnt talking to you now stop writting to me acting like a hero mind you own damn business.


----------



## CardSharp

I've always wondered why assassins don't try to mount a gun into a camera. VIP protection seems to be desensitized to it and you can put a pretty decent length barrel in an SNR's telescope lens.


----------



## MastanKhan

Abingdonboy said:


> WTF is this? ( The Ford F150 truck on the left) it looks like some kick-a$$ piece of kit !


 
Hi,

That is more like the F350 Dually---look at the hubs in the front---those are only for F250 or F 350----then look at the rear wheels---the dual wheels are for F350----that is a big truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is more like the F350 Dually---look at the hubs in the front---those are only for F250 or F 350----then look at the rear wheels---the dual wheels are for F350----that is a big truck.


 Thanks, I knew it was one of the two- F150 or F350. Thanks for the info. 

+ but any ideas what this truck is used for? It looks like it has been seriously modified for a purpose. CAT? Head of state transport? "War-wagon"? Etc.


----------



## monitor

desiman said:


> why are they all women ?


 
Because He thinks they are more loyal


----------



## Evil Flare

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



who is the guard ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPakMan

TOPGUN said:


> Lol why you got a itch in your paints didn't i say i wasnt talking to you now stop writting to me acting like a hero mind you own damn business.


 
Sorry, thought i was talking to a grown up. My mistake.


----------



## Donatello

Abingdonboy said:


> WTF is this? ( The Ford F150 truck on the left) it looks like some kick-a$$ piece of kit !


 
WTH is that? A kitchen?


----------



## TOPGUN

iPakMan said:


> Sorry, thought i was talking to a grown up. My mistake.


 
Yes but i knew i was talking to a child like your self ... first of all mind your own damn business first rule of good manners which perhaps you dont have second stop putting you nose in others where it doesn';t belong as i was not talking to you from the get go start . Third don't try to act like a hero and like you havent said nothing wrong just shut it and stop writting to me and move on and dont write to me again.


----------



## Roybot

Cut it out you two, seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

its good one topic. My point is that can any body tells us how VIP Protection team works.


----------



## Xestan

Aamir Zia said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> who is the guard ?



lol That's Brasstacks Magazine in Iranian President's hand  Any context of the picture?


----------



## praveen007

*pakistani president's bodygards.
Termed as
- HONOUR GARDS*.
.
.





.




.




.


----------



## praveen007

.


----------



## Marwari

@Praveen 

I don't think those are pakistani guards on the horse. If so they look too identical to the President of India's ceremonial guards


----------



## praveen007

@ marwari
indeed they are pakistani presidential gaurds. They are called as honour gaurds in pakistan.
Here is the link.
Http://ja.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/&#12501;&#12449;&#12452;&#12523;:Pakistan_cavalry_honor_guard.jpeg
.
"Pakistan cavalry honor guard
welcomes President George W.
Bush to Aiwan-e-Sadr in
Islamabad, Pakistan."
.
http://georgewbush-whitehouse.archi.../2006/03/images/20060304-2_d-0100-2-515h.html
.
Here is defenc.pk link-
https://defence.pk/gallery/personnel26-establishments/p4418-honor-guard.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Abingdonboy said:


> WTF is this? ( The Ford F150 truck on the left) it looks like some kick-a$$ piece of kit !


 
What the F is that bullet magnet...


----------



## RescueRanger

I have tremendous respect for Israeli Sayeret Matkal. 

BTW those pictures of Pakistani guards are not actual guards, they are called Honor Guards and purely ceremonial. They actual security is provided by 111 Brigade, so secretive about how it works there are very few pictures of them in action.

Here is one:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## johnny boy

desiman said:


> why are they all women ?


 
guess he loves his chicks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madooxno9

ANY BD guy who can post the guard's pix .....


----------



## S.M.R

Why do the body guards wear 2 piece / 3 piece suits?


----------



## StormShadow

innocentboy said:


> Why do the body guards wear 2 piece / 3 piece suits?


Coz it doesn't look professional if they guard the head of the state in shorts!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

StormShadow said:


> Coz it doesn't look professional if they guard the head of the state in shorts!


 
Very funny.

I mean they should wear the dress like indian guards were wearing.


----------



## Xestan

I have seen President's and PM's bodyguards, they are like Secret Service, most probably, SSG is responsible for security of PM, President and COAS and other services chiefs..

btw here's a picture of Gen Kayani's motorcade


----------



## somebozo

madooxno9 said:


> *Iranian Guards*



All that drama against the great satan USA and Israel yet he is protected by a Uzi submachine gun and a motercade of latest ford SUV!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Turkish guards
*


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Pakistan guards*




























*Some American guards*


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Water Car Engineer

They are always around


----------



## JonAsad

Liquid said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> *Turkish guards
> *


 
I see NEO on top of the bus

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.M.R

How come you missed these kind of body guards:

Salman Taseer's Bodyguard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

Glorious Resolve said:


> I see NEO on top of the bus


 
Was about to say the same thing


----------



## Abingdonboy

I believe the SPG are one of the best such agencies in the world- very sercretive, very proffesional and just look plain bad a$$!





PM's 7 series, SPG armoured X5's, SPG Mercedes Sprinter (probably CAT) and 1 Tata Safari cammand + control/ jammer veichle.

Check out this awesome _rare _vid:





a full vid here (good watch):
Republic Day parade at Rajpath


----------



## krash

innocentboy said:


> How come you missed these kind of body guards:
> 
> Salman Taseer's Bodyguard


 
Because the neither guard the PM or the president..............


----------



## Jango

Liquid said:


>


 
the lone guy in the last pic with white hair, seen hiim in quite a few pics. any idea who he is??....commander or something?

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




UmEr Rajpoot said:


> I have seen President's and PM's bodyguards, they are like Secret Service, most probably, SSG is responsible for security of PM, President and COAS and other services chiefs..
> 
> btw here's a picture of Gen Kayani's motorcade


 
is that a jammer??...by the way he has quite a old merc,


----------



## RAZA SAHI

That`s his thing, apparently they are all virgins too...
@IPAKMAN

WE KNOW THAT GADDAFI IS A LUNATIC, & VERY APPARENTLY THIS SORT OF REPLY IS WELL EXPECTED FROM YOU...


----------



## JonAsad

innocentboy said:


> How come you missed these kind of body guards:
> 
> Salman Taseer's Bodyguard


 
such guards are not just Pakistan specific- our neighbors on the east had a bad experience with such kinds-


----------



## Agent X

*Some More Serb guards*


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

Watch This Movie :: The Sentinal ( 2006)

The Sentinel (2006 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Its Really Awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

^^ this is a good film- gives a good (however small and overshadowed by the plot) of the USSS in action.


----------



## Al Bhatti

somebozo said:


> All that drama against the great satan USA and Israel yet he is protected by a Uzi submachine gun and a motercade of latest ford SUV!


 
Absolutely right.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan - President of the UAE, Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and ruler of Abu Dhabi - on a visit to Dubai. (this visit was during the peak of the financial crisis when Dubai was on the verge of bankruptcy and Abu Dhabi bailed it out of the crisis.)

At 0.5 you will see the guards getting out of the SUVs and running behind the presidential car as it stops. Although weapons are not visible but this does not mean the motorcade is without weapons.

One of them:






At 0.45 you will see Shaikh Muhammad bin Rashid Al Maktoum - Vice President and Prime Minister of UAE, Minister of Defence*, Ruler of Dubai - sitting in the driver's seat taking the president on a tour of Dubai.

* Shaikh Muhammad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan (the brother of UAE President) is the deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE armed forces and is the de-facto Minister of Defense of UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Agent X said:


> *Some More Serb guards*
> 
> 1,2,3,7,8 are PTJ they are a CT unit not a executive protection agency.5 and 6 are of the Special brigade and Military Police Battalion Cobra if I am correct.


----------



## harpoon

somebozo said:


> All that drama against the great satan USA and Israel yet he is protected by a Uzi submachine gun and a motercade of latest ford SUV!



Don't forget the M4 carbine


----------



## harpoon

innocentboy said:


> How come you missed these kind of body guards:
> 
> Salman Taseer's Bodyguard



One of the ultimate trusts is b/n that of a client and bodyguard.Clients trust their lives with the bodyguards and in return bodyguards should be ready to take a bullet for the client.

People like him above who break the trust is an embarrassment to the whole bodyguard community.


----------



## krash

Pakistani presidential guard:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BlackenTheSky

KUWAITY FORCES


----------



## lepziboy

madooxno9 said:


> *LIBYAN GUARDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




gaddaffi loves his women


----------



## madooxno9

^^^ They are not guards...they are regular AIRBORNE troops..one of the best in an Army...


----------



## krash

madooxno9 said:


> ^^^ They are not guards...they are regular AIRBORNE troops..one of the best in an Army...


 
Firstly notice the Maroon beret, then the SSG patch on his left arm and then the camo they are wearing. All these things would let you know that they are the SSG. Next is the fact that through out Musharaf's stay in Islamabad his presidential guard consisted of SSG boys trained for VVIP protection (Civilian presidents and prime ministers dont get the SSG for their protection). The guards of Pakistani COAS are also always the SSG trained in VVIP protection.


----------



## moha199

krash said:


> Pakistani presidential guard:


 
Security of Pakistan's President and PM is the responsibility of MI, Which uses Pakistani SSG who are trained directly by ex american Chines Presidential Guard teams, Their training itself is 9 months long alone and all is done in Pakistan. Pakistan actually train about 5-7 Arab countries. Our presidential and PM guards are one of the best. We live in the war zone and our president or at least Musharraf used to go from a same route evem getting attacked for 3 times daily for 9 years. Now in 9 years going through same route and only 3 times security was breached but once we got technical intelligence equipment, We didn't see any attacks at all. So basically i will rate Pakistani Presidential and PM guards worlds top underdogs. One of the best in the world, because after having technical intelligence, We didn't have not even one security breach! Now this is why i say our men a real men of IRON. They have proved that Students go beyond teachers after they get done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak1Samurai

*WATCJ IT AFTER 12:40 min.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Guys comon can somebody plzz post pic's of Pakistani body guards thx.


----------



## Agent X

[video]http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg256/scaled.php?server=256&filename=47703220.jpg&res=landing[/video]


----------



## kurup

^^^^


----------



## A1Kaid

US, The Secret Service. Most protected man on earth, the US President.


----------



## KRAIT

^ How can they be most protected when many of them are shot and killed. 

But presently I think they are....


----------



## F.O.X

You will not Find any picture of a Pakistani Presidential / Prime minister Body Guard , If a Guard is Identified he is Removed from the Detail. 

SSG only provide protection Detail to COAS & Equivalent . 

ISI Chief is protected by ISI's own protection detail ( you will not even know they are there )


Prime Minister/President are protected by an Army Convey & Elite Troops of Capital Police . SSG do not provide protection to Civilians ( Until absolutely necessary)


----------



## Jango

F.O.X said:


> You will not Find any picture of a Pakistani Presidential / Prime minister Body Guard , If a Guard is Identified he is Removed from the Detail.



Everytime Zardari goes to larkana or somewhere, there are bodyguards very visible, with the little ear-piece, and once I even saw a hand-gun inside his coat. They are the same most of the time.

And the Army convoys are only deployed sometimes, not always with the President/PM. And as you said, SSG don't protect civilian people, the thing with Musharraf was that he was COAS and President.

Another tid bit, the only people authorized a bullet proof car on public money are president, PM and (COAS or CJCSC, i cant remember which one). Except these three people, nobody is authorized a BP car, although they do move in one. It was again, after Musharraf that it happened, and COAS and other top army officials used them. Even the Sindh CM has one, and he has the newest Mercedes S-class, all bullet proof. So does Rehman Malik (heck, there is even a mobile jammer in his convoy)!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some info on the US presidential car, AKA The Beast:

1- Completely sound proof. The president uses a microphone to communicate with the outside.

2- Safe from Chem/Bio attacks.

3- Special oxygen system.

4- A shotgun beneath the second seat.

5- Run flat tires.

6- A blood bank, having the blood of the same group as the president.

7- NVG cameras on the front bumper, and a tear gas ejector as well.


----------



## F.O.X

nuclearpak said:


> Everytime Zardari goes to larkana or somewhere, there are bodyguards very visible, with the little ear-piece, and once I even saw a hand-gun inside his coat. They are the same most of the time.



You cannot identify them , A bodyguard from Lahore will not be assigned to a Protection detail in Lahore , Hence reducing the risk of identifying the personal . Pictures make it easy to identify, so you will not see any. 

If a Guard is identified it Compromises the Security of the Target , Hence the person is removed from the Detail.


----------



## Jango

F.O.X said:


> You cannot identify them , A bodyguard from Lahore will not be assigned to a Protection detail in Lahore , Hence reducing the risk of identifying the personal . Pictures make it easy to identify, so you will not see any.
> 
> If a Guard is identified it Compromises the Security of the Target , Hence the person is removed from the Detail.



I may not know his name, but face, definitely yes. Lightish beard, neatly combed hair, not too tall.

There are also some personal guards, who stick right with the VVIP's. like the bearded SSG guy who is always with the COAS, similarly, maybe the one I identified is the closest to the President.


----------



## F.O.X

nuclearpak said:


> I may not know his name, but face, definitely yes. Lightish beard, neatly combed hair, not too tall.
> 
> There are also some personal guards, who stick right with the VVIP's. like the bearded SSG guy who is always with the COAS, similarly, maybe the one I identified is the closest to the President.



I will not go into much Detail , I will end my Discussion by saying that , Everyone remember the face , however until & unless you can contact them it is of a little concern , By identifying i meant if you know a person Names & the Place where he resides.that info can be used a Leverage against that guard .


----------



## S.U.R.B.

nuclearpak said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Some info on the US presidential car, AKA The Beast:
> 
> 1- Completely sound proof. The president uses a microphone to communicate with the outside.
> 
> 2- Safe from Chem/Bio attacks.
> 
> 3- Special oxygen system.
> 
> 4- A shotgun beneath the second seat.
> 
> 5- Run flat tires.
> 
> 6- A blood bank, having the blood of the same group as the president.
> 
> 7- NVG cameras on the front bumper, and a tear gas ejector as well.



But still things like these can happen to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

F.O.X said:


> You will not Find any picture of a Pakistani Presidential / Prime minister Body Guard , If a Guard is Identified he is Removed from the Detail.
> 
> SSG only provide protection Detail to COAS & Equivalent .
> 
> ISI Chief is protected by ISI's own protection detail ( you will not even know they are there )
> 
> 
> Prime Minister/President are protected by an Army Convey & Elite Troops of Capital Police . SSG do not provide protection to Civilians ( Until absolutely necessary)



This is illogical- a pres/PM is one of the most watched and publicised people in country and hence their BGs will always be out tere in the media eye. Otherwise you are saying the pres/pm goes around unprotected because the BGs are so worried about protecting their own identities.


----------



## F.O.X

Abingdonboy said:


> This is illogical- a pres/PM is one of the most watched and publicised people in country and hence their BGs will always be out tere in the media eye. Otherwise you are saying the pres/pm goes around unprotected because the BGs are so worried about protecting their own identities.



If only it was that easy to identify them .  

Every country has its own method of protecting head of the state, we have our own , & it has been Running quite well .


----------



## Zabaniyah

madooxno9 said:


> ANY BD guy who can post the guard's pix .....



Bangladesh Special Security Force: 






SSF dude in plain clothes: 





Very few photos of them are available. 

They have a website though  
http://www.ssf.gov.bd/

On thread, Serbs look the most bada$$


----------



## Jango

F.O.X said:


> I will not go into much Detail , I will end my Discussion by saying that , Everyone remember the face , however until & unless you can contact them it is of a little concern , By identifying i meant if you know a person Names & the Place where he resides.that info can be used a Leverage against that guard .



Of course no one knows their personal info, I thought you were talking about there faces because in your first post, you said that you will find no *picture* of presidential body guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

madooxno9 said:


> *Turkish guards:*



they are not indian guards nor turkish guards you posted their just ceremonial things , normal guards are with suits behind him if not these will be the guards. Janissaries











Jokes aside , they have their own called the CAT SQUAD


----------



## Kompromat

I.D The guards , good luck with that


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian SPG, protects PM, ex-PMs, President and Vice President:

Counter Assualt Team (CAT), transported in the Black Mercdes Sprinter van seen in protectees' motorcade:















Close porximity team, the guys in suits/safari suits surrounding the protectee:


----------



## Abingdonboy

PM's motorcade NOTE- PM now has the latest F02 7series as of 2012:












PM's new F02 7 Series for 2012:







To see the motorcade in action:

watch from 7.30-





5.55-







PM's motorcade will soon induct this beast to be used by the CAT as a counter assualt vehicle like the "war-wagon" of USSS:


----------



## Abingdonboy

self delete


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan Security Guards*​*Guards Waiting For PM Outside SC*












*Guards Outside Parliament*








*This Guard Is Everywhere only Indoors*


----------



## A.Rafay

*Parliament Gaurds*


----------



## Korean

Kim Jong Bodyguards - YouTube

Kim Jong Il's bodyguards.


----------



## SajeevJino

A.Rafay said:


>




Goal Keepers huh....


----------



## Arsalan

These above images are regular police men and military police personal..
These are not PM's or President's Body guard units!


----------



## Arsalan

* Pakistan President and Prime Minister bodyguard units:*
The Pakistan President and Prime Minister bodyguard duties are performed by the 111th Brigade, commonly know as Triple One Brigade. (*Perhaps a contingent from Intelligence support them as well, also the police commandos*)
Part of X-Corps, it have a strength of 4500 active duty personal.
Apart from this VVIP protection roles, There quick response and defense of key installation (garrison brigade of GHQ)
*Structure:*
The brigade comprises five Infantry battalions drawn from all the regiments, including two Artillery batteries, one Air Defense battery, one paratrooper battalion, and one armored squadron. The brigade also includes two SSG companies which are commanded by the Captain according to their ranks.
*Images:*









PM Yousaf Raza Gilani Motorcadw


----------



## Jango

A.Rafay said:


> *This Guard Is Everywhere only Indoors*



This is not his guard, he is the Military Secretary.


----------



## cloud_9

A.Rafay said:


>


Were all these Cars from the Presidents motorcade.I mean the number of Cars was mind bogling and why it looked so chaotic 


A.Rafay said:


>


Haha! the emotion in their greeting's !


----------



## A.Rafay

^^^ Yes they all are PM or Pres Protocol Vehicles, Since they dont go alone, Their ministers also go with them and some other Staff Like doctors, Advisers And Some relatives, And there are 42 Guards Vehicles TOO.


----------



## Abingdonboy

I'm sorry but Zadari's motorcade is just too much it is absurd,vulgar and just unneeded. I counted 6+ Fire trucks, an equal number of Ambulances, God knows how many police pick ups and Merc S-classes and even a police tow truck!! The motorcade looked like that of a Saudi king (obviously not as flashy though) but ridiculously chaotic. With so many cars and so many people and the security climate Pakistan has it really isn't safe to have so many parts it actually makes the protected more vulnerable bacause it is harder to keep ricks out when there is so much going on and it is hardly unheard of in Pakistan for terrorist to immitate police. there seemed to be no order or discipline in the motorcade and it just looked messy and a reflection on the guy's ego.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawud123

*Syed Hasan Narullah BodyGuards*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mughaljee

A very little about Pakistani Guards. ?


----------



## Jango

The Zardari motorcade is not all security personnel. It is also alot of ego. The close PPP members going on in white corollas, and civics. The relevant vehicles are half, the other are just ego boosting PPP officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm sorry but Zadari's motorcade is just too much it is absurd,vulgar and just unneeded. I counted 6+ Fire trucks, an equal number of Ambulances, God knows how many police pick ups and Merc S-classes and even a police tow truck!! The motorcade looked like that of a Saudi king (obviously not as flashy though) but ridiculously chaotic. With so many cars and so many people and the security climate Pakistan has it really isn't safe to have so many parts it actually makes the protected more vulnerable bacause it is harder to keep ricks out when there is so much going on and it is hardly unheard of in Pakistan for terrorist to immitate police. there seemed to be no order or discipline in the motorcade and it just looked messy and a reflection on the guy's ego.


This is just ego thing - Zardari has a massive ego.Now look at President Musharraf Security Detail - Only few cars.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvIPjGTpJXs
Even Chinese Prime Minister in Pakistan had less security cars then Zardari's Motorcade LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Some more SPG, some newer pics but most of 2009/8 vintage:
Counter Assault Team (CAT)






























Close protection:


----------



## Abingdonboy

newer (X5s replaced silver Safaris)


----------



## Abingdonboy

! more of CAT:


----------



## AtillaHun

I can bet it wont be hard to assassinate most if not all if you really wanted to and planned it , question is , can you leave alive or net getting caught , 99% NO.


----------



## Mav3rick

AtillaHun said:


> I can bet it wont be hard to assassinate most if not all if you really wanted to and planned it , question is , can you leave alive or net getting caught , 99% NO.



I guess it depended upon the team that plans it.


----------



## F.O.X

AtillaHun said:


> I can bet it wont be hard to assassinate most if not all if you really wanted to and planned it , question is , can you leave alive or net getting caught , 99% NO.



All the Top 10 Intelligence Agencies are Capable of Assassinating any public figure including heads of states , even the United States President . however the only reason this does not happen is because the other side will retaliate & take out your Head of State , & the loop will never stop .

it is more like a Unofficial Agreement between Intelligence agencies to not Attempt Assassination on Heads of states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AstanoshKhan

madooxno9 said:


> *Iranian Guards*





Mabs said:


> An Iranian leader who is vehemently opposed to the imperialist west waving to the crowds in a parade in an American SUV. Ain't that a sight to behold.



The pictures are taken while Nijad was on a visit to Libya... and I don't think Presidents or PMs takes their vehicles along while on foreign visits.


----------



## Serpentine

AstanoshKhan said:


> The pictures are taken while Nijad was on a visit to Libya... and I don't think Presidents or PMs takes their vehicles along while on foreign visits.


It's not Lybia,It's Lebanon,and you are right,they expect Ahmadinejad to bring his car with himself too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## REHAN NIAZI FALCON




----------



## Abingdonboy

REHAN NIAZI FALCON said:


>



I'm pretty sure this is GIGN-you can even see their assualt vehilce (based on a Chevy Suburban) in the back



Anyway,SPG:


----------



## United

Why do all these guards wear black goggles ?

do they enhance there vision ?

if the worlds most protected man is protecting him what does that make the king?


----------



## Abingdonboy

united said:


> Why do all these guards wear black goggles ?
> 
> do they enhance there vision ?
> 
> if the worlds most protected man is protecting him what does that make the king?


The reason many BGs wear sunglasses wear sunglasses is so that the BGs' eyes can't be seen so you don't know wear the BG is looking and who they are watching.

Not to mention in sunny climates they are needed to see when outside.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

united said:


> Why do all these guards wear black goggles ?
> 
> do they enhance there vision ?
> 
> if the worlds most protected man is protecting him what does that make the king?



Obama's definitely in black.


----------



## Abii

Era_923 said:


> It's not Lybia,It's Lebanon,and you are right,they expect Ahmadinejad to bring his car with himself too.



lol

Funny thing is we can just use the same arguement and say something like this: "Americans hate Iran but they have a taxation system, an achemenid invention" or some other dumb arguement like that. 

Zionists and wahabis are literally the dumbest ppl on earth


----------



## Abii

somebozo said:


> All that drama against the great satan USA and Israel yet he is protected by a Uzi submachine gun and a motercade of latest ford SUV!



wahabi, he's in Lebanon, those guys are Lebanese. And do you want him to carry his armored cars all the way from Iran on his back? Maybe you can lend him your camel so the next time he goes to Lebanon he can use his Iranian made car? Just a thought.


----------



## Abii

CardSharp said:


> I've always wondered why assassins don't try to mount a gun into a camera. VIP protection seems to be desensitized to it and you can put a pretty decent length barrel in an SNR's telescope lens.


because not every journalist is allowed to take pics up close like this. 

They choose certain journalists and do a million background checks etc... They must have security clearence.

At least in the US itself. Not sure how things work when Obama is travelling over seas, but I'm sure the secret service guys immediately take action and remove a photographor if they don't want the photographor to be near the president


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG (India):


----------



## SLR722

why there are so few pictures of pakistani gurads?


----------



## Abingdonboy

SLR722 said:


> why there are so few pictures of pakistani gurads?



Maybe because it is not an offical orginasation responsible but it is done in more of an ad-hoc manner? Just guessing.


----------



## Jango

Abingdonboy said:


> Maybe because it is not an offical orginasation responsible but it is done in more of an ad-hoc manner? Just guessing.



The SSG is detailed for the COAS and senior military figures, during Musharraf, the SSG was also deputed for the President (Mush was both COAS and Pres at the same time). 

The provincial heads get the Elite police. The outer cordon of the President and PM is maintained by the Elite Police, and then the special agents are there in the inner cordon. They are drawn from the police, IB and then trained in higher tactics (by SSG???). That's what I know.

And I haven't heard of the agency that is specifically deputed to the two people at the top, ceremonial regiments i know of, but these agents are in a bit of a shadow. The outer cordon is pretty ad-hoc though, when Zardari goes in Sindh, it is the Sindh police with him, and so on. But the jammers and other special vehicles are of the interior ministry (heck, even Rehman Malik has a jammer cruiser with him)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

nuclearpak said:


> The SSG is detailed for the COAS and senior military figures, during Musharraf, the SSG was also deputed for the President (Mush was both COAS and Pres at the same time).
> 
> The provincial heads get the Elite police. The outer cordon of the President and PM is maintained by the Elite Police, and then the special agents are there in the inner cordon. They are drawn from the police, IB and then trained in higher tactics (by SSG???). That's what I know.
> 
> And I haven't heard of the agency that is specifically deputed to the two people at the top, ceremonial regiments i know of, but these agents are in a bit of a shadow. The outer cordon is pretty ad-hoc though, when Zardari goes in Sindh, it is the Sindh police with him, and so on. But the jammers and other special vehicles are of the interior ministry (heck, even Rehman Malik has a jammer cruiser with him)



This all seems very complicated and to be honest a bit of a faff! Is there not one nodal agency in charge of all such arrangments ie the convoy (vehicles), counter assault teams, counter sniper units, advance sweeping and preparations, proximity cover etc?? Like the US has the Secret Service, the UK has a dedicated Met police unit, India has the SPG, Germany has a special unit of the Federal police etc. Otherwise where is the consitency? Where is the evolution? If everything is as ad-hoc as you are saying then the securty cover has some serious flaws. Is there any plan to make one central unified executive protection agency?


----------



## Jango

Abingdonboy said:


> This all seems very complicated and to be honest a bit of a faff! Is there not one nodal agency in charge of all such arrangments ie the convoy (vehicles), counter assault teams, counter sniper units, advance sweeping and preparations, proximity cover etc?? Like the US has the Secret Service, the UK has a dedicated Met police unit, India has the SPG, Germany has a special unit of the Federal police etc. Otherwise where is the consitency? Where is the evolution? If everything is as ad-hoc as you are saying then the securty cover has some serious flaws



Yes. It is a bit of a mess. I don't think we have dedicated sniper teams and all that for the President or PM. For example, when Zardari goes to Larkana or Bhutto mausoleum, you can see PPP guards around him with AK's, and also the normal police/special guys. And the helicopter cover when provided, is done by the MoI/Cabinet division helicopters. All the rest is police AFAIK, and the specialized vehicles and their operators from MoI. There was news about Isl Police operators being trained for helicopter borne sniping, so that might be used for the President or PM.



> Is there any plan to make one central unified executive protection agency?



I have no idea, but my guess would be no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

nuclearpak said:


> Yes. It is a bit of a mess. I don't think we have dedicated sniper teams and all that for the President or PM. For example, when Zardari goes to Larkana or Bhutto mausoleum, you can see PPP guards around him with AK's, and also the normal police/special guys. And the helicopter cover when provided, is done by the MoI/Cabinet division helicopters. All the rest is police AFAIK, and the specialized vehicles and their operators from MoI. There was news about Isl Police operators being trained for helicopter borne sniping, so that might be used for the President or PM.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea, but my guess would be no.



Thanks for the info mate. This is surprising, given the threats high-profile Pakistani leaders face is there not an understanding that the security cover given to them needs to be top notch? As you have pointed out there seems to be some major gaps in the secuirty cover of VVIPs in Pakistan.


----------



## Tehmasib

So finally I got a good subject
here we call by profession VVIP Security detail. Due to some official reason I can not share all but here is some principle all over the world for VIPP Protection. I do not know what apply in India but US, UK and Pakistan this is apply.
Concentric Rings 
Concentric rings of security are used to provide a layered defense system that surrounds a VIP with an inner, middle and outer ring of protection. Using this type of layered defense makes it more difficult to attack a VIP or vital installation. In this module, you will learn how to protect the VIP from attacks using concentric rings of security and how to effectively respond to threats at each level of the ring. You will practice identifying the different security perimeters by preparing a plan establishing the concentric rings of security around a given facility.

&#8226;	Inner perimeter
&#8226;	Middle perimeter
&#8226;	Outer perimeter
&#8226;	VIP&#8217;s status 
&#8226;	Current perceived threat level 
&#8226;	Size and layout of the building
&#8226;	Location of the building in relation to other buildings and roadways in the area
&#8226;	&#8226;Special Weapons and Tactics agents
&#8226;	Staff
&#8226;	Drivers
&#8226;	Uniformed police officers
&#8226;	Persons with justifiable need
Size of the PSD and support assets

The Advance Agent makes decisions about access control based on the following:

&#8226;	Manpower available
&#8226;	Perceived level of threat to the VIP
&#8226;	Number of persons or press expected at the venue
&#8226;	Protocol considerations at diplomatic functions 

I trying to summarize all coz its is huge subject :-

VIP Route 
VIP Meeting
Meet and greet (who, when and where concept apply
in PSD Detail the following team is as under:-
PSD Comd
PSD 2IC
Advance Agent
Advance detail
VIP protected in diamond formation
Attack possibilities
safe haven (if attack accrued) for VIP
Medical staff



Abingdonboy said:


> SPG (India):



we call these guys :-
front right fender
front left fender
rear right agent
rear left agent
but I do not understand right front fender has a bag. how he counter if attack accrued. if he has a secret bag for VIP then what happen ??? do not make sense......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


> So finally I got a good subject
> here we call by profession VVIP Security detail. Due to some official reason I can not share all but here is some principle all over the world for VIPP Protection. I do not know what apply in India but US, UK and Pakistan this is apply.
> Concentric Rings
> Concentric rings of security are used to provide a layered defense system that surrounds a VIP with an inner, middle and outer ring of protection. Using this type of layered defense makes it more difficult to attack a VIP or vital installation. In this module, you will learn how to protect the VIP from attacks using concentric rings of security and how to effectively respond to threats at each level of the ring. You will practice identifying the different security perimeters by preparing a plan establishing the concentric rings of security around a given facility.
> 
> &#8226;	Inner perimeter
> &#8226;	Middle perimeter
> &#8226;	Outer perimeter
> &#8226;	VIP&#8217;s status
> &#8226;	Current perceived threat level
> &#8226;	Size and layout of the building
> &#8226;	Location of the building in relation to other buildings and roadways in the area
> &#8226;	&#8226;Special Weapons and Tactics agents
> &#8226;	Staff
> &#8226;	Drivers
> &#8226;	Uniformed police officers
> &#8226;	Persons with justifiable need
> Size of the PSD and support assets
> 
> The Advance Agent makes decisions about access control based on the following:
> 
> &#8226;	Manpower available
> &#8226;	Perceived level of threat to the VIP
> &#8226;	Number of persons or press expected at the venue
> &#8226;	Protocol considerations at diplomatic functions
> 
> I trying to summarize all coz its is huge subject :-
> 
> VIP Route
> VIP Meeting
> Meet and greet (who, when and where concept apply
> in PSD Detail the following team is as under:-
> PSD Comd
> PSD 2IC
> Advance Agent
> Advance detail
> VIP protected in diamond formation
> Attack possibilities
> safe haven (if attack accrued) for VIP
> Medical staff


Is this applied in Pakistan? As @nuclearpak just pointed out that there is very little offical secrutity measures in Pakistan for VVIPs, it is all very ad-hoc. What agencies will be doing this as there is not a single executive protection agency in Pakistan?
Also would you know if any Pakistani VVIPs have Counter Assual Teams (CATs) in their convoys and deployed with them? If so could you post any pics of Pakistani CATs?



And it is the same in India as it is in UK,US and elsewhere.


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm pretty sure this is GIGN-you can even see their assualt vehilce (based on a Chevy Suburban) in the back
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway,SPG:



bro I will upload my unit pics with modern equipment on Thursday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> Is this applied in Pakistan? As @nuclearpak just pointed out that there is very little offical secrutity measures in Pakistan for VVIPs, it is all very ad-hoc. What agencies will be doing this as there is not a single executive protection agency in Pakistan?
> Also would you know if any Pakistani VVIPs have Counter Assual Teams (CATs) in their convoys and deployed with them? If so could you post any pics of Pakistani CATs?
> 
> 
> 
> And it is the same in India as it is in UK,US and elsewhere.


bro I do not know what @nuclearpak knows but what I knows I share. yes we have all SOPs and equip 100% sure. I will upload pics for you satisfaction on Thursday ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


> bro I do not know what @nuclearpak knows but what I knows I share. yes we have all SOPs and equip 100% sure. I will upload pics for you satisfaction on Thursday ...



Man please do!! What pics are they?


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


> we call these guys :-
> front right fender
> front left fender
> rear right agent
> rear left agent
> but I do not understand right front fender has a bag. how he counter if attack accrued. if he has a secret bag for VIP then what happen ??? do not make sense......



AFAIK that "bag" is actually a collapsed Kevlar blanket that can be thrown over the Protectee in case of attack. This guy normally travels just behind the Protectee/PM when on foot. But as the PM is in the car he is just covering him on the outside. If there was an attack it's not hard to imagine he can just drop the bag and go for his weapon in a heartbeat in a single motion. SPG are incredibly well trained and I'm sure they've thought of all these little things.



Btw @Tehmasib are you in the Bodyguard/personal security industery?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


> bro I do not know what @nuclearpak knows but what I knows I share. yes we have all SOPs and equip 100% sure. I will upload pics for you satisfaction on Thursday ...



Yes please do explain. Thanks.

I am just telling what I heard from somebody in MoI (he goes with Rehman Malik's convoy).

Tehmasib, you are talking about the inner cordon. The special agents, I mentioned them aswell, although I admit that I do not know their specific tactics. Ofcourse, analyzing the location, building, surroundings is all done, but the outer cordon is still all police, Sindh police in Sindh, Punjab police in Punjab, Isl police in Isl. There is no secret service or any thing like that which keeps the whole operation, inner and outer under it, AFAIK.

Or is this wrong?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

btw @Abingdonboy on my avtar this is my pic so you can think what's my profession

BRO I am only human by profession I am in law enforcement. yeah some how yes. on internet you or I can not disclose. just I wana share may b some one are in this field. you clarify that this is blanket in PM/president level this stuff no need. just in PSD just who see threat shout "" GUN LEFT" or "GUN RIGHT" he is front left fender and he is seeing his area of threat. how we PM here tell me I here for you bro. regards


----------



## Tehmasib

nuclearpak said:


> Yes please do explain. Thanks.
> 
> I am just telling what I heard from somebody in MoI (he goes with Rehman Malik's convoy).
> 
> Tehmasib, you are talking about the inner cordon. The special agents, I mentioned them aswell, although I admit that I do not know their specific tactics. Ofcourse, analyzing the location, building, surroundings is all done, but the outer cordon is still all police, Sindh police in Sindh, Punjab police in Punjab, Isl police in Isl. There is no secret service or any thing like that which keeps the whole operation, inner and outer under it, AFAIK.
> 
> Or is this wrong?



bro only I can tell you that we have our own PSD. A system of VIPP protection. Command Post, etc. we have trained personals by internationally recommended instructors. on this subject we can talk lot more but lala nokri da sawal aye.. make sense. yeah one thing I assure you that we have international level PSD with President/PM/CMS and SOPs.
regards


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


> bro only I can tell you that we have our own PSD. A system of VIPP protection. Command Post, etc. we have trained personals by internationally recommended instructors. on this subject we can talk lot more but lala nokri da sawal aye.. make sense. yeah one thing I assure you that we have international level PSD with President/PM/CMS and SOPs.
> regards



The inner cordon, I perfectly understand. That is why I mentioned in a earlier post that their are special agents in the inner cordon (they can be seen frequently on TV with the PM and President, the guy sitting along with the driver at the front seat who stopped Raja Riaz ), but I am more interested in the outer cordon. What I have observed and been told is that it is pretty much location specific, Sindh in Sindh, Punjab police in punjab and so on.

BTW, where are these special agents sourced from? Police or can a civilian directly apply for it?


----------



## 1ndy

A request to all Indian members please do not expose the identity of our soldiers, i have seen people posting picture of soldiers with their names and regiments in which they belong to.
Thanks!


----------



## Tehmasib

@nuclearpak bro
I hope now you get answer of your question mentioning under :-

The outer perimeter is the first line of defense, the largest of the concentric rings and is the farthest from the VIP. PSD agents, with the support of local police or security officials, staff the outer perimeter. Outer perimeter access is given to those persons who need to be at the site. It is staffed by uniformed local police or security officials. 

Examples of those individuals who may be permitted access include:

&#8226;	Special Weapons and Tactics agents
&#8226;	Staff
&#8226;	Drivers
&#8226;	Uniformed police officers
&#8226;	Persons with justifiable need
for the words agents do not mean that there is some agent (jasoos) hahahah its terms use for PSD


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


> btw @Abingdonboy on my avtar this is my pic so you can think what's my profession
> 
> BRO I am only human by profession I am in law enforcement. yeah some how yes. on internet you or I can not disclose. just I wana share may b some one are in this field. you clarify that this is blanket in PM/president level this stuff no need. just in PSD just who see threat shout "" GUN LEFT" or "GUN RIGHT" he is front left fender and he is seeing his area of threat. how we PM here tell me I here for you bro. regards



Cool, wrt the kevlar blanket not being needed- well for whatever reason the Indian SPG see that it is needed and to be fair there are other protection agencies that use such equipmet- the French have such things for their Pres, the Israelis have a Kavlar blanket for their PM. 


For some reason PM'ing has been disabled for some time now but we can speak on this thread no problems. Thanks for your insight though buddy!!



Tehmasib said:


> @nuclearpak bro
> I hope now you get answer of your question mentioning under :-
> 
> The outer perimeter is the first line of defense, the largest of the concentric rings and is the farthest from the VIP. PSD agents, with the support of local police or security officials, staff the outer perimeter. Outer perimeter access is given to those persons who need to be at the site. It is staffed by uniformed local police or security officials.
> 
> Examples of those individuals who may be permitted access include:
> 
> &#8226;	Special Weapons and Tactics agents
> &#8226;	Staff
> &#8226;	Drivers
> &#8226;	Uniformed police officers
> &#8226;	Persons with justifiable need
> for the words agents do not mean that there is some agent (jasoos) hahahah its terms use for PSD


Bro do the Pakistani units charged with protecting VVIPs have counter sniper, counter assualt and dog units?


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=32045" target="_blank">nuclearpak</a></u> bro
> I hope now you get answer of your question mentioning under :-
> 
> The outer perimeter is the first line of defense, the largest of the concentric rings and is the farthest from the VIP. PSD agents, with the support of local police or security officials, staff the outer perimeter. Outer perimeter access is given to those persons who need to be at the site. It is staffed by uniformed local police or security officials.
> 
> Examples of those individuals who may be permitted access include:
> 
> &#8226;	Special Weapons and Tactics agents
> &#8226;	Staff
> &#8226;	Drivers
> &#8226;	Uniformed police officers
> &#8226;	Persons with justifiable need
> for the words agents do not mean that there is some agent (jasoos) hahahah its terms use for PSD



So who is in those number of cruisers and Pajeros? PSD's?

And again I ask, are they admitted from Police?

I know about this concentric circle, order thing.

Another thing, what weapons are there with the PSD's? Glocks, P-90? And do they have any ballistic vest or anything?

BTW, here is a demonstration of PSD's against Raja Riaz!






You can see a Elite Police official right beside the car?

*Note: My earlier info was correct for the Interior Minister, I assumed that it would be almost same as of the President/PM with a few modifications.*


----------



## Abingdonboy

1ndy said:


> A request to all Indian members please do not expose the identity of our soldiers, i have seen people posting picture of soldiers with their names and regiments in which they belong to.
> Thanks!



What pics are you explicitly referring to? IMHO it's okay to post pics of regular infantry just SOFs are a big no no. Also SPG (a police unit) are fine to be posted.


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> Cool, wrt the kevlar blanket not being needed- well for whatever reason the Indian SPG see that it is needed and to be fair there are other protection agencies that use such equipmet- the French have such things for their Pres, the Israelis have a Kavlar blanket for their PM.
> 
> 
> For some reason PM'ing has been disabled for some time now but we can speak on this thread no problems. Thanks for your insight though buddy!!
> 
> 
> Bro do the Pakistani units charged with protecting VVIPs have counter sniper, counter assualt and dog units?



yeah we have "CAT" team so if you knows all you get your point


----------



## Abingdonboy

nuclearpak said:


>



What was that about??!! Why did the BG slam the door in the face of his protectee? And why is the protectee riding in the front of the car and not in the back?


----------



## Tehmasib

nuclearpak said:


> So who is in those number of cruisers and Pajeros? PSD's?
> 
> And again I ask, are they admitted from Police?
> 
> I know about this concentric circle, order thing.
> 
> Another thing, what weapons are there with the PSD's? Glocks, P-90? And do they have any ballistic vest or anything?
> 
> BTW, here is a demonstration of PSD's against Raja Riaz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a Elite Police official right beside the car?
> 
> *Note: My earlier info was correct for the Interior Minister, I assumed that it would be almost same as of the President/PM with a few modifications.*



yeah they from police, army, etc. Glocks, M-4, AR-10 for sniper ...yeah then man who deal with Raja Riaz 100% good job by the gentleman. thumbs up for him


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


> yeah we have "CAT" team so if you knows all you get your point



Thanks, what are they armed with? And do they ride in convoys?


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks, what are they armed with? And do they ride in convoys?



respect @Abingdonboy we have PSD so what Pakistan have what not.....reply we have PSD mean it bro.....regards


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Tehmasib have you got any pics/vids of PSD/CATs in Pakistan? I'd sure like to have a look at them!


----------



## Jango

Abingdonboy said:


> What was that about??!! Why did the BG slam the door in the face of his protectee? And why is the protectee riding in the front of the car and not in the back?



Hehe. He isn't the protectee. Zardari was in the back seat as usual. This guy is Raja Riaz, opposition leader in Punjab Assembly. He tried to be a bit over efficient and go along with the Zardari, but nobody is allowed in that car AFAIK, except driver, PSD and President and family. So the PSD got Raja Riaz out of the car. Right thing IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

nuclearpak said:


> Hehe. He isn't the protectee. Zardari was in the back seat as usual. This guy is Raja Riaz, opposition leader in Punjab Assembly. He tried to be a bit over efficient and go along with the Zardari, but nobody is allowed in that car AFAIK, except driver, PSD and President and family. So the PSD got Raja Riaz out of the car. Right thing IMO.



HAHAHA!! I see! What a joker! Why on earth did he think that was okay? I really like the fact the BG had the balls to tell him to get out! Respect!


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> @Tehmasib have you got any pics/vids of PSD/CATs in Pakistan? I'd sure like to have a look at them!



hmm I'll try bro if possible......right now I am fighting with my new window8.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


> hmm I'll try bro if possible......right now I am fighting with my new window8.....



Cool! Would be great to see- all the best!


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Tehmasib

What do you think?


----------



## Abingdonboy

@Tehmasib 


Have you Got the pics yet,sir?



Tehmasib said:


> bro I will upload my unit pics with modern equipment on Thursday


----------



## BordoEnes

Turkish Presidential Guards With SIG 516...


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tunisian presidential bodyguards


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> @Tehmasib
> 
> 
> Have you Got the pics yet,sir?


i will upload pic today inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

i will post this guy front of President Zardi pics during training and i am sorry in advance that i can not able to give you more detail.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

here we go ....I am uploading pics which are taken in training....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> @Tehmasib
> 
> What do you think?


dear I did not able to open youtube in Pakistan.....
@Abingdonboy....please see the post 227 and 228 ....


----------



## Jango

Tehmasib said:


>



Those are some big tummies!!!

Two questions.

1- Are those dragon skin armor or something similar? Are they worn by all operatives while in that suit and on duty with the PM?

2- Are those paintball guns with the blue barrels?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

nuclearpak said:


> Those are some big tummies!!!
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> 1- Are those dragon skin armor or something similar? Are they worn by all operatives while in that suit and on duty with the PM?
> 
> 2- Are those paintball guns with the blue barrels?



ah....the blue gun are same as M-4 but these are use in training.....yeah paintball bullets or wax bullets... and you first question simply big NO........


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


>


Thanks a bunch @Tehmasib being true to your word! Are these government agents or a private company? 



+YT is STILL blocked in Pakistan-WTF! When will it come back?


----------



## Tehmasib

Abingdonboy said:


> Thanks a bunch @Tehmasib being true to your word! Are these government agents or a private company?
> 
> 
> 
> +YT is STILL blocked in Pakistan-WTF! When will it come back?


bro these are PM and President security detail or PSD ...in Pakistan( Govt Officials) i never heard that there is any PSD (by professon) is available for private peoples....yeah there is Private security companies but they are performaing on guard duties...on above i see all thread most of the pics are from KASOTIC Jordan..
in the end can you tell me what is your profession...please do not mind...if possible send me PM thanks


----------



## Abingdonboy

Tehmasib said:


> bro these are PM and President security detail or PSD ...in Pakistan( Govt Officials) i never heard that there is any PSD (by professon) is available for private peoples....yeah there is Private security companies but they are performaing on guard duties...on above i see all thread most of the pics are from KASOTIC Jordan..
> in the end can you tell me what is your profession...please do not mind...if possible send me PM thanks



Sir, I am a mere student! Are you a part of the President security detail then?


----------



## Tehmasib

Ok we remains keep in tuch ....i wish some day PDF allow us PMs...so i will interduce my self and hope from you also...GOD bless you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

@Abingdonboy feel the rapid fire training...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian SPG:


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Kompromat

Indian guards, look really fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

More Indian SPG:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maleesh

*Sri Lankan President's Guard*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian SPG Counter Assualt Team (CAT):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

SPG (India)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Maleesh said:


> *Sri Lankan President's Guard*


haaahahahaahahahaahahhaahaahhahaah nice edit! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maleesh

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;3905236 said:


> haaahahahaahahahaahahhaahaahhahaah nice edit! LOL



lol i wonder y?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soundHound

reason is simple, this person wanted to die by STD's. I dont think any one in this world would have offended women more then this guy.


----------



## Maleesh

soundHound said:


> reason is simple, this person wanted to die by STD's. I dont think any one in this world would have offended women more then this guy.



lol yah maybe, coz this is a old photo


----------



## PlanetWarrior

iPakMan said:


> I`ll commentate on this one if you don`t mind.
> 1. We`re looking for whitey....
> 2.WE FOUND WHITEY, GET HIM!!!!!
> 3.They found whitey?! OH SH!T !
> 4.No worries we got whitey.
> 5.Oh yeah... we good.



These are NOT bodyguards. These are private security detail in South Africa. The noob they are defending is a renegade member of the ANC, Julius Malema who was expelled. The white dude is his personal private security head. Most of the bodyguards to the president of South Africa is white anyway. The economy is also white controlled...hence the large trade volume with Israel since the economy is also Jewish controlled


----------



## Koovie

madooxno9 said:


> *LIBYAN GUARDS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------





BTW what happened to these ladies?????


----------



## asad71

Koovie said:


> BTW what happened to these ladies?????



It is on record that Shaheed Gadaffi treated the females around him as his daughters. Nurses, bodyguards, masseurs, etc have all come out with this fact. Gadaffi was not promiscuous or corrupt. He was happily married with two wives. It is because of his impeccable character that the WCC (Western Christian Civilization) vultures both hated and feared him.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Koovie said:


> BTW what happened to these ladies?????



It seems they fled the second the airstrikes begun. Not very professional!!


----------



## Abingdonboy

My latest video:


----------



## Abingdonboy

Indian SPG:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tehmasib said:


>



Another pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anees

What About Chinese ????


----------



## Gibbs

The Sri Lankan Police paramilitary force(STF).. Often used for VIP protection


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## Super Falcon

why they need a bodyguard when they apply for this Job they knew the risk of being killed why waste bilions of dollars on them yearly if they klled replace them by doing this we atleast get rid of corrupt polititions


----------



## madooxno9




----------



## Mudasir jalil

With Latest Weapons





Patrolling





This is recent picture of ex President of Pakistan Gen Retired Pervez Musharraf's Farm house in Islamabad












Even in Secure Areas like cantonment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mudasir jalil



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mudasir jalil

Some of security also in without uniform






With Modern Equipment 
(Night Vision you all can see)






Always Ready





With LMG






















SSG Commandos are in red you Can see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mudasir jalil said:


> Some of security also in without uniform





Mudasir jalil said:


> View attachment 13238
> 
> 
> With Modern Equipment
> (Night Vision you all can see)
> 
> View attachment 13239
> 
> 
> Always Ready
> 
> View attachment 13241
> 
> With LMG
> 
> View attachment 13242
> View attachment 13243
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13245
> 
> SSG Commandos are in red you Can see
> View attachment 13246




All non related pics... First pic Red Mosque ops.. Sec an old pic of SSGN .. Other are old pics..army n rangers n SSG..

Nobody is a kid here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ​
> 
> All non related pics... First pic of Lt Col Haroon shaheed during red mosque ops.. Sec an old pic of SSGN .. Other pics army n rangers n SSG..
> 
> Nobody is a kid here.



Bache ki jaan lay ga kia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

Bodyguards of Turkish pm


----------



## haman10

u guys bring your army for presidential escort ? 

here is our escort in iran :


----------



## Informant

LoveIcon said:


> Bache ki jaan lay ga kia?



Dude barda rondu hai


----------



## Abingdonboy

haman10 said:


> u guys bring your army for presidential escort ?
> 
> here is our escort in iran :



No, in Pakistan the COAS is protected by the Army (SSG) but since the COAS has been the President for various parts of Pakistani history the Pakistani president has been under army security because he's the COAS. All civilian presidents in Pakistan have civilian security.



ELTurco said:


> Bodyguards of Turkish pm


Very cool!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

You have not seen a thing yet.

*KSA:
*










@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Royal National Guard overseas: 







Royal National Guard, winter: 






Royal Guard in black:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jayanta

Abii said:


> lol
> 
> Funny thing is we can just use the same arguement and say something like this: "Americans hate Iran but they have a taxation system, an achemenid invention" or some other dumb arguement like that.
> 
> *Zionists* and wahabis are literally the dumbest ppl on earth



Reminds me of the best stand up comedian with ... sar pe topi laal.


----------



## Edevelop

*Musharraf*





*









Zardari*


----------



## Edevelop

*Gilani*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

cb4 said:


> *Musharraf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zardari*


Zardari looks like he wants to go for a swim real bad lolz


----------



## Abingdonboy

ELTurco said:


> Bodyguards of Turkish pm


@Neptune can you translate the second vid for me i.e. what is going on in the end with the man on the road and the shooting? Is that an attempt on the president's life?


Also got any more pics of the Turkish President's guards? They look very cool especially those SUVs!


----------



## Missile

Abingdonboy said:


> I believe the SPG are one of the best such agencies in the world- very sercretive, very proffesional and just look plain bad a$$!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM's 7 series, SPG armoured X5's, SPG Mercedes Sprinter (probably CAT) and 1 Tata Safari cammand + control/ jammer veichle.
> 
> Check out this awesome _rare _vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a full vid here (good watch):
> Republic Day parade at Rajpath


You will laugh at your video if you see this an ex president of pakistan.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Missile said:


> You will laugh at your video if you see this an ex president of pakistan.


I'm laughing alright! How absurd.


----------



## Missile

Abingdonboy said:


> I'm laughing alright! How absurd.


That's how sadly we roll here in Pakistan.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Missile said:


> That's how sadly we roll here in Pakistan.


that is unfortunate, a 3 lane highway seemingly closed for an ex-president?


----------



## Missile

Abingdonboy said:


> that is unfortunate, a 3 lane highway seemingly closed for an ex-president?


That's why I said you would laugh at your video with that small protocol. Look here how an ex president rolling here.


----------



## janon

Missile said:


> You will laugh at your video if you see this an ex president of pakistan.



Meanwhile in Britain - this is how the Prime minister travels, and nobody even offers him a seat! (Let alone an entire armada at taxpayers' expense.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pursuit of happiness

think of MMS traveling wihout security in delhi..
how will be the common man reaction ?


----------



## madooxno9

pursuit of happiness said:


> think of MMS traveling wihout security in delhi..
> how will be the common man reaction ?



Probably MMS will become Kejriwal with plenty of people will slap his face every 5 minute


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani post more pictures of King Guards escorting him on different places


----------



## Missile

janon said:


> Meanwhile in Britain - this is how the Prime minister travels, and nobody even offers him a seat! (Let alone an entire armada at taxpayers' expense.)


Lucky people whatelse I can say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

pursuit of happiness said:


> think of MMS traveling wihout security in delhi..
> how will be the common man reaction ?


MMS won't reach his destination, if he tries that. S. Asia is a danngerous place for politicians. I stil don't agree with the amount of money spent on their security though, like in that video of Musharaff above. But the day when our PM can take the metro to work is far away.


----------



## Zarvan

F.O.X said:


> You will not Find any picture of a Pakistani Presidential / Prime minister Body Guard , If a Guard is Identified he is Removed from the Detail.
> 
> SSG only provide protection Detail to COAS & Equivalent .
> 
> ISI Chief is protected by ISI's own protection detail ( you will not even know they are there )
> 
> 
> Prime Minister/President are protected by an Army Convey & Elite Troops of Capital Police . SSG do not provide protection to Civilians ( Until absolutely necessary)


Sir you are talking like they are some really invisible guys


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Missile said:


> Lucky people whatelse I can say.


--
the made sure they are lucky by choosing right leaders..
india and pak need to learn from them


----------



## janon

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> the made sure they are lucky by choosing right leaders..
> india and pak need to learn from them


No matter which politician we choose to head us, the head of state and other important people will need security. There are too many anti national elements present. The only way to emulate Europe would be to make the country such a safe place. I don't see that happening in the near future.


----------



## madooxno9

*French President Francois Hollande*
*




















*


----------



## Missile

pursuit of happiness said:


> --
> the made sure they are lucky by choosing right leaders..
> india and pak need to learn from them


I agree.


----------



## pursuit of happiness

janon said:


> No matter which politician we choose to head us, the head of state and other important people will need security. There are too many anti national elements present. The only way to emulate Europe would be to make the country such a safe place. I don't see that happening in the near future.


--
send MMS in open.. which type garland he willl get
flower or C......
u right .. they need security..from anti nationlist / terrorist 
but 
more secuirty from their own people..if they come out alone


----------



## F.O.X

Zarvan said:


> Sir you are talking like they are some really invisible guys


No not invisible .. it is their SOP ... if you are identified you are removed from the detail & are placed somewhere else .


----------



## Neptune

Abingdonboy said:


> @Neptune can you translate the second vid for me i.e. what is going on in the end with the man on the road and the shooting? Is that an attempt on the president's life?
> 
> 
> Also got any more pics of the Turkish President's guards? They look very cool especially those SUVs!



Okay. It was not a shooting. During a meeting some groups started to throw rocks to ruling party's bus which PM was in it. When the bus was passing through, one of the rocks thrown had hit the head of a police officer from PM's close protection group. Unfortunately he died.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Abingdonboy said:


> @Neptune can you translate the second vid for me i.e. what is going on in the end with the man on the road and the shooting? Is that an attempt on the president's life?
> 
> 
> Also got any more pics of the Turkish President's guards? They look very cool especially those SUVs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy




----------



## Tehmasib

Neptune said:


>


Diamond formation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

*Cars of the world's most powerful people*
Updated: 16 Nov 2016, 04:06 PM IST






*Cars of the world's most powerful people*
Heads of State wield immense power, often across the globe. The importance of their office means that there is a certain amount of glamour and mystique associated with them. One of the most visible signs of their prestige is the official state vehicle. This vehicle is used to transport the head of state and often, state guests.

Given the sensitive nature of the security of these VVIPs, not just any vehicle can be ordained into state service. 

These cars come heavily customised and fitted with unique accessories and amenities - for the comfort, safety and entertainment of the ultra-important passenger. And automakers are presumably all too happy to comply with these many modifications to maintain such a powerful clientele.

_Here is a list of the top-ten most expensive official state cars in the world:_

1/10




*Bentley State Limousine ($15,167,500)*
The Queen of England travels in style, in a car created especially for her.

British car maker Bentley came out with the most expensive state car in the world on the occasion of Queen Elizabeth's Golden Jubilee in 2002. The roof of the car is set high to make it easy for "Her Majesty to get out in a suitably dignified manner".

The doors open at 90-degree angles which means she can walk directly out of the vehicle, without having to manoeuvre too much.


re too much.

2/10




*Cadillac One ($1,500,000)*
18-feet long, 8 tons in weight and with armour plating on the doors that is eight-inch thick - the US President's official state car is a mean machine.

In fact, it has rightly been nicknamed 'The Beast'.

Built specially for outgoing President Obama, this vehicle by American automaker General Motors comes with a supply of oxygen.

What's more, it carries around a supply of blood of the same type as that of the President, for use in case of emergency. In fact, the armour plating on The Beast is capable of stopping an IED and the vehicle also comes fitted with a night vision system. The President of the United States is widely referred to as the 'leader of the free world' and his security is obviously taken very seriously. Even the driver of the Beast is a highly-trained CIA agent equipped to deal with high-pressure situations.





*Hongqi Limousine ($801,624)*
'Hongqi' translates to 'red flag' and is perhaps symbolic of China's communist ideology.

The brand has carved a niche for itself in the country and caters to the creme de la creme of its society.

The car, the most expensive in China, can zip from zero to hundred kilometres in a little over 8 seconds.

It is 18-feet long, 6.5 feet wide, five-feet tall and weighs a whopping 3152kgs.





*Mercedes-Benz M-Class ($524,990)*
The Vatican's ex officio head of state - known more commonly as the Pope - has a fleet of motor vehicles at his service.

Arguably the most famous of these is a custom-made Mercedes-Benz M-Class 'Popemobile', complete with an armoured glass compartment at the rear to allow him to engage with followers during public appearances






*Maybach 62 Limousine ($500,000)*
While all members of the Thai royal family have different vehicles at their service, the late King Bhumibol Adulyadej preferred sitting in a Maybach 62 Limousine.

The vehicle is high on style and performance and comes fitted with amenities like a wine chiller and refrigerator.





*Jaguar XJ Sentinel ($455,025)*
The Prime Minister of the UK uses an armoured Jaguar XJ Sentinel as his official vehicle.

This car may seem to many like straight out of a Bond flick, with its titanium body, bullet-proof glasses and night-vision.

The body of the vehicle is made of Kevlar and high-strength steel, which obviously means it is not exactly light-weight.

In case the Prime Minister has had a particularly stressful day, he can unwind with a massage in the car's rear massage seats..





* Mercedes S-Class Limousine ($251,417)*
That the Russian President does not use an indigenous automobile may come as a surprise to many. But according to media reports, that dream is soon set to turn into reality.

Till that happens, President Putin's car of choice will remain the Mercedes S-Class Limousine. This custom-made vehicle is heavily armoured, which is a mandatory feature for all vehicles in Presidential service.

Equipped with run-flat tyres, it can travel a distance of at least 30 kilometres at 80 kmph even with punctured tyres.





*Mercedes-Benz W221 ($250,547)*
For some time now, Philippine Presidents have travelled in bulletproof and armoured cars from Mercedes, complete with the licence plate number '1', the country's flag and presidential standard. The Mercedes-Benz W221 is especially seen to be a car for the rich and powerful and is high on comfort.

Many expect the situation to change after newly-elected President Rodrigo Duterte vocalised his desire to use his personal pick-up truck for official business.

In fact, he also seems adamant on banning the use of luxury cars among the members of his Cabinet





*Mercedes-Benz S600 (W221) Pullman Guard ($180,000)*
The President of India travels in a custom-built Mercedes stretch limousine that meets the highest standards of security and can withstand even grenade attacks.

Its thick armouring makes it significantly heavier than a regular version of the Pullman. The top-notch safety features include a rear surveillance camera to prevent an ambush from behind.

The car's spacious and stylish interiors up its luxury quotient. An integrated entertainment system ensures that the President can unwind by listening to music, watching movies or just catching up on TV and news.

The vehicle becomes more significant in the context of his appointment to the Presidential post.

After all, it was only after becoming President that he gave up the Ambassador that had ferried him for several decades of his political career.


----------



## Oldman1

The new Beast will be unleashed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Oldman1 said:


> The new Beast will be unleashed!




Do you have more information about the new beast? I recommend, rather than using cars, SUVs should be the new norm used by PMs, Kings, and Presidents!


----------



## Oldman1

AsianUnion said:


> Do you have more information about the new beast? I recommend, rather than using cars, SUVs should be the new norm used by PMs, Kings, and Presidents!



Its classified stuff so wouldn't know. There are spy shots of the vehicle but its camouflage so we don't know what it will exactly look like.

Have you seen the size of the current Beast? It looks like its already on an SUV chassis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

